# im new



## rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

hello i am trying to find out some more about this pet. so far i know how big does it get, i know what it eats and i know what people get them self into when it huge. my question to you guys is, how much attention do you have to pay to these animals and also how much time do they need to be with the light on?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Lots of attention if you want it to be tame and when it grows you want it to be tame .. They need twelve hours of light a day from a U.V. bulb during the summer a little less in the fall none in the winter if hibernating ... They are quite an undertaking but it is very do-able with some devotion ..They hibernate so you won`t have to deal with them much in the winter but when active they eat a lot and demand daily attention..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Buy the way welcome to the forum !!


----------



## rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

what do they do when they want attention?


----------



## rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

what do they do when they want attention?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

If hes tame basically whenever he is up he is game .. They will let you know if they want to be left alone .. Even a small one is pretty strong ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to TeguTalk, Rocket
We're glad to have you here!


----------



## rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

ok, will it attack my small dog? how often does it eat and is it hard to take care of one?


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 26, 2011)

My tegu will literally scratch on the glass when he wants out. He'll even go back IN his cage when he's had enough attention or free-roaming--it's incredible, really.

As far as attention goes, I really gave my tegu a LOT of attention when I first got him. I handled him EVERY DAY, let him hang out on my lap for as long as possible while I read, surfed the net, or watched TV--these extended, frequent interactions were VITAL. 

I was able to spend a lot of time with him at first because I'm a teacher and the end of my summers are usually pretty open, schedule-wise. But, now that school's in session, sometimes I don't get to even SEE my tegu for a couple days in a row. However, when I do have the chance to interact with him, he's still as tame as can be--I've given the poor thing enemas and force-fed it and it STILL is tame. The reason, I believe, is because I spent so much time with him during those vital, younger days of his life. I interact with him whenever I can, but it's never more than a couple days a week and our relationship is fine--I never, ever feel threatened by him. 

As far as your dog, it'll probably be your dog that has the issue with the tegu, not the other way around (if there's going to be an issue at all). My tegu could care less about my 75 pound lab mix, even when the dog's barking her head off at the tegu. They're such a laid-back reptile--they make GREAT pets if you have the time and space.


----------



## rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

i heard the grow about 4 feet? is that true? i will like to see a picture of a full grown tegu to see how big they get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Clock on Varnyard Tegus at the bottom of the home page also on Youtube. They get four foot but that would be a big one .. That being said there is nothing small about an adult Tegu . Tegus need a BIG box and a bigger one outside if you want them to do well ...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 26, 2011)

_Welcome to the site! 

Every animal takes work and requires *A Lot* of attention especially in the beginning when you're dealing with bonding, taming and training. Once you get pass that (when they're bigger) you can be a little more hands off and let them do their own thing while exploring outside their enclosure and what not.

Light requirements you can do 12 on 12 off but some people also go by the seasons. We use timers and or dimmers to mimic the longer, shorter days (timer) or the rising and setting of the sun (dimmers). 

They're not a hands off, put'em in a cage and feed'em every once in a while kind of animal like some others.

Depending on the size of the tegu you get in the beginning you'll have to worry more about your dog hurting the tegu. Depending on the breed, how well you know your dog and its training you may have to keep them separated at all times. 

How much they eat also depends on the size of the tegu and what you're feeding it when the time comes. There's no exact amount that any tegu will eat at any giving time. Obviously a smaller tegu will eat less, maybe a teaspoon to a tablespoon of food in one setting. 

Size also varies with the kind of tegu you get, some go grow longer than 4ft.

These are all basic questions you're asking and I'm not convinced you know as much as you think you know. You have a lot of home work and researching to do before you get your first Gu and here are a few places to start.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=20" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=20</a><!-- l -->
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353</a><!-- l -->
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=21" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=22&t=21</a><!-- l -->
_


----------



## rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

during the winter, do they need to be kept warm? i live in los angeles, so being cold here is like summer, but there is days where it get cold in L.A.


----------



## Chuey (Jan 26, 2011)

They're the craziest animals and intelligent! I don't know if any other Tegu does this. But sometimes when he gets bored he will jump up on our bed using his tail to push off and his claws to climb. Once he gets up on our bed, he will begin to chill out and stare at us. 

If he catches us staring at him and thinks he has a shot at getting a hand massage he will stretch out his fingers on his front feet, once we start giving him a hand rub he proceeds to fall asleep soundly! Its just nuts, don't know any other type of reptile that seems to enjoy hand massages, lmao.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 26, 2011)

_Here's another thread that will answer that question;

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=826" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=21&t=826</a><!-- l -->_


----------



## rocket (Jan 27, 2011)

How much do they cost? I've seen people sell them for atleast $300. Any one from L.A own a regular?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a regular black and white that I purchased from Bobby last year . The price shipped to my door was 150.00 .. I would guess a regular black and white would be all the Tegu that you need ...


----------



## rocket (Jan 27, 2011)

How much $ do u spend on them on daily basis, like food or other supplies, how much am I looking to be spending every month?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

They need to have mice at least one a week and when full grown they can go through some food . They hibernate so they don`t need to be fed in the winter but if you have to buy food for your Tegu plan on a dollar a day .. You need substrate , MV bulb and timer, calcium , ceramic heater and thermostat .. A big box[ Rubbermaid ]to put him in .


----------



## rocket (Jan 27, 2011)

awesome, so in total you guys spend about $500 on this little creature correct? man u guys are soo awesome, i really appriciate u guys helping me out with the info. how fast do they grow?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

When they come out of hibernation they grow like weeds so start work on your big box 6x3x3 min ... soon after receiving your Tegu ..


----------



## rocket (Jan 27, 2011)

do they need a place to climb? and when u say 6x3x3 u mean 6ftx3ftx3ft correct?


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 27, 2011)

Males get an average of 4', females an average of 3' with either being capable of breaking that average. 

I suggest an 8' (minimum) length for males and 6' (minimum) length for females. Thus 8' x 4' for males and 6' x 3' females, or larger for either. 

They generally spend their time on the ground but are capable climbers. My Adult male has a slightly raised platform he uses a lot and a shelf he uses sometimes. When they are young they will eagerly jump and climb while exploring and as adults they will often climb on/over obstacles such as a couch, bed, fence, etc.


They are fast growing animals reaching adult size at around 2.5 years old. They are born mid to late summer and grow fast through fall... Their second summer they put on length at an impressive rate. Mine grew as much as 1.5" per week at his peek... Their third summer they fill out. My male doubled in weight from 5~6 lbs to 10~12 lbs. At 50" and 12 lbs he was quite robust, but in no way obese. 


I feed mine a variety of foods mostly made up of: mice, chicks, ground turkey, liver, fish, chicken gizzards and seafood (in order of frequency used). Most of his foods are found at around $3 per lb. In the height of summer he (as an adult) eats Ã?Â¼ lb of food per day, with slightly smaller meals every other day in spring and fall and in winter only eating a couple ounces of food a couple times a week. This comes out to around $10 per week in peek summer and around $1 in winter. 


The price of the Tegu ($150) and the enclosure ($varies) are one time expenditures so should be considered separately, yet just as importantly.


While I feel proper attention is extremely important in taming a Tegu, I feel the size of the enclosure is just as important. Too small of an enclosure will put a constant stress on the animal that no amount of attention will be able to overcome. 


Tegus are born in mid to late summer and hatchlings become available around August. So you have started inquiring at a perfect time. You can spend the next few months learning about them and their needs, then the next couple months preparing for your Tegu, then the end of this year to enjoy your Tegu. Then this time next year youÃ¢â?¬â?¢ll be planning and building his next enclosure. Because by the end of their second summer (15 months old, a little less than 2 years from now) he will need to be in his full size adult enclosure.


Do note any reference to mine was in reference to one that was cooled each winter. If you keep him at full heat/light, his metabolism will slow less allowing him to grow faster. This will not make your TeguÃ¢â?¬â?¢s adult size any bigger, but will make him achieve that size sooner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

You always wan`t to clap when Toby makes a post !! Look at those paragraphs !!!


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup, that's what happens when I have a day off in the middle of the week


----------



## rocket (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks alot u guy!


----------



## rocket (Jan 29, 2011)

do you guys got your cage done by someone or you guys made it your self? i will like to build one but i feel like it wont come out right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

They arn`t cheep to build ether .. 
Many members find theirs second hand and get fantastic deals ..
Make sure it`s big enough 6ftx3ftx3ft and don`t buy junk ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

craigslist has always been my best friend for these. i got my tegus tank off craigslist for $50 its 90'' x 36'' x 27''. you could also try posting ads to see if there is anyone locally who would build you a tank, just be careful. another idea i've seen is people taking coffee tables, entertainment centers or even dressers and converting them into enclosures.


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 29, 2011)

It is difficult and (can be) expensive to build a "furniture quality" enclosure, but your first build doesn't need to be that fancy. You can easily build a hatchling/yearling sized enclosure out of a 2x2 frame covered in plywood, sealed on the inside with Drylock for $50~75.

If possible get a friend or relative to volunteer to help out.


----------



## rocket (Jan 30, 2011)

Can I house two regular regardless of the size they are?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Your Tegus should be of the same size if housed together. 
Separate enclosures should be provided tho many house their Tegus together problems do arise . 
No Tegu should be housed with another that is significantly larger than the other.. 

At least that is my opinion ..


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 30, 2011)

rocket said:


> Can I house two regular regardless of the size they are?




Hatchlings can be kept together without concern and it is fairly common for similar sized Tegus to get along fine, but there is always a risk at any time they will have a disagreement and need to be seperated.

Personally, if I kept more than one, I would want seperate enclosures for each Tegu that is of adequate size, then have a "communal" area they can be put in to socialize.


----------

